# Identify Compressor pump



## N_Jay (Oct 29, 2016)

I picked up an old compressor and I am trying to identify the pump.
It has been painted so I can not find any model information.
Both the tank and the pump are marked 1986.
It is a 60 gallon, 2 stage 5HP 220 V unit.
The motor may not be original. It is a Dayton motor; 6K794AE.
The tank is a BRUNNER Eng&Mfg. from Indiana, and is 200 PSI rated. 
It may have been a MATCO branded compressor base on the gauge that is on it.


----------

